# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shyhrete Berisha, e mbijetuara e nje masakre serbe

## fattlumi

Ky eshte tregimi renqethes i radhes i pergatitur nga une ne njerin nder episodet me te erreta pergjate kohes se luftes ne Kosove.Shumica e lexuesve shqiptare ne shumicen e rasteve mbi keto krime vetem kane degjuar per numra te  te vrareve,e jo ndoshta edhe per detajet rrenqethese qe keto tregime i bejne ata qe i`u shpetuan ketyre vrasjeve dhe masakrave.
Pas ngjarjes se masakrimit te familjareve te Dren Cakes,qe ndodhi ne Gjakove,pas masakrimit dhe vrasjes se familjareve te familjes se Saranda Bogujevcit ne Podujeve,ky tregim me poshte eshte i treti qe po e postoj ne menyren me origjinale te mundshme duke iu mbetur besnik ne fjalet e thena nga te mbijetuarit ,njeherit duke e ndare dhembjen me ta per familjaret e tyre te humbur.



TMERRI NE SUHAREKE

"Babi, ata do na vrasin"

Nga  Rod Nordland             NEWSWEEK



Kur zhurma tronditese dhe ekoja e shperthimit  nga granata u ndal,ate qe ndiente Vjollca Berisha permbi trupin e saj ishte vetem nje leng qe mbulonte trupin e saj."Mendova qe na kane vene benzine per te na djegur mirepo kishte qene i teri gjak"tregon ajo.Ajo shiqoj perreth per tre femijet e saj.Nuk kishte shenje jete nga Dafina,vajza e saj 16 vjeqare.Ajo e pa Drilonin,ia ngriti koken larte dhe e pa qe ishte ende gjalle.Pastaj e therret Gramosin: "Djali im ,a je ende gjalle".Gramozi 8 vjeqar i pergjigjet :"po".
Me se 50 civil shumica gra dhe femije u vrane kete dite ,dhe te gjithe pothuajse ishin nga familja e gjere Berisha.Perderisa te gjithe keta ishin munduar tu ikin plumbave duke u munduar te strehohen pas tavolinave ne restorantin Kalabria ,ne qendren tregtare ne Suhareke,serbet i mbyllin kete vend dhe drejtojne armet AK-47 teposhte ne drejtim te tyre nga dritarja.Duke shikuar nga nje ndertese fqinje  aty afer,fqiu i tyre degjon nje te qare femije perbrenda picerise dhe duke bertitur:
;" Nene,thuaju ketyre te mos na vrasin",ndersa nje femije tjeter therriste:
"Baba,te lutem eja,keta po na vrasin".
Nje e shtene automatiku i ndali keto vaje femijesh.

Vjollca 36 vjeqare kujton,kur te shtenat pushuan ishte nje qetesi tmerruese,qetesi e thyer vetem nga talki-walkiet (radio lidhje) qe degjoheshin perjashta picerise.Kunata e saj Shyhrete Berisha iu peshperitste 4 femijeve te saj:"Behuni sikur jeni te vdekur".Dy nga ata veqse ishin te vdekur tani.
Shyhretja 36 vjeqare u mundua ta fsheh nipin e saj 10 muajsh ,Eronin ne mes te kembeve te saj.Mirepo bebja qajti dhe dikush nga policet shtiu nje rafal ne te,duke vrare beben dhe duke e plagosur Shyhreten me 11 plumba.Nje nip tjeter i saj ,Ismeti 2 vjeqar ,kishte qene i plagosur ne stomak,dhe papritur kishte etje dhe klithte :"Uje,a mund te me sjellesh uje,nene".E degjuan serbet nga ishin aty para lokalit dhe e vrane me plumba ne koke.

Ne Suhareke,21 anetare te familjes se ngushte Berisha,dhe nga familja e gjere qe perfshinte 4 gjenerata,ishin vrare nga serbet.Perafersiht 25 familjare te gjere qe jetonin ne fqinjesi mungonin dhe druhej se ishin te vdekur.Tri viktima e bene rolin e te qenit te vdekur dhe shpetuan dhe iken------Vjollca,djali i saj Gramosi dhe kunata e saj Shyhretja.Edhe disa deshmitare tjere ,kryesisht fqinje te tyre kishin shpetuar per te treguar per masakren e bere ndaj familjes Berisha dhe shqiptareve tjere ne Suhareke.
Tregimet e tyre ,te mbledhura nga Newsweek,fillojne qe nga refugjatet qe kishin dalur ne Shqiperi e Itali gjate kohes se bombardimeve ne Kosove.Hetuesit e tribunalit te Hages ne Hage gjithashtu  dokumentojne keto tregime.
Te masakruarit dhe te vraret e familjes Berisha numerojne qe nga Eroni ,bebja 10 muajshe deri tek tezja Hava 65 vjeqare.Dhe ky ishte vetem fillimi i vrasjeve te shqiptareve ne Suhareke.

Nuk ishte shume e veshtire te dihej se kush ishte "bossi"ne Suhareke.Mishko Nishaviq,nje serb 39 vjeqar,kishte nje pozite te larte ne sherbimin shteteror,ne policine sekrete te serbise ai udhehiqte nje nderrmarrje qe quhej Boss Commerce.Ai bashke me 2 vllezerit e tij dhe babane kishin edhe nderrmarrje tjera me te njejtin emer,si Boss Hotel,autoshkollen Boss,shitoren per femije Boss dhe autoriparimet Boss.Nishaviq dhe kolegu i tij Boban Vuksanoviq,nje  fizicient dhe ish kryetar komune i Suharekes,moren persiper udheheqjen e komunes pasi Millosheviqi e suprimoi autonomine ne vitin 1989.Shqiptaret iu kundervuan duke formuar sistemin e tyre paralel,duke bojkotuar institucionet serbe dhe duke refuzuar edhe kyqen ne bizneset serbe.

Kjo edhe e goditi boos commerc shume ,sepse me vetem 10% e popullates qe ishin serbe ,pasiqe shqiptaret i bojkotuan biznesin e tyre.Pas kesaj kohe disa biznese te tyre edhe u mbyllen,ndersa Nishaviqi filloi te merrej me diqka tjeter.Shqiptaret qe donin te shkonin ne vendet perendimore eshte dashur qe per nje pasaporte ti paguajne Nishaviqit deri ne 3750 dollare,ndersa per nje patente shoferi deri ne 1600 dollare plus qmimin e oreve te autovozitjes.

Familja Berisha nuk kishte fuqi politike mirepo me biznes iu ecte puna mire.Dy burrat e kesaj familje ,Faiku dhe Veseli,qe te dy rreth te 70-tave udheheqnin bizneset bashke me 5 djemte e tyre dhe me nipat e tyre te aferm.Familja posedonte shitore,restorante,fotografist, dhe nje agjencion turistik te quajtur Refugee Travel.Me nje sukses te madh ne kete biznes familjaret ndertuan shtepi te medhaja perreth dhe afer rruges per ne Reshtan.
Njeri nga te 5 vellezerit qe i mbijetuan masakres tregon se nuk e kishin ditur qe Bosi Nishaviq,Vuksanovoqi,Petkoviqi dhe vellaui i tij Miki,te gjithe ishin anetar te Dores se Zeze,nje organizate sekrete e ultranacionalisteve serb,kriminelesh qe ishin te njohur per spastrimet etnike dhe vrasjet e bera qysh ne luften e Bosnjes.

Kur kishte filluar lufta ne mes UCK-se dhe serbeve me 1998,Suhareka u be njeri nder vendet me te rrezikuara."Ishte nje qerdhe e forte e UCK-se ketu "tregon Rufus Dawkins,i cili kishte qene ne krye te zyres se OSBE -se ,qe monitoronte marreveshjen e bere ne tetor 1998.Nacionalistet serb urrenin OSBE-ne ,dhe kur kjo organizate kishte dashur te marre me qira hotelin Boss per seli kryesore te organizates  Nishaviqi kishte kerkuar qirane prej 55,000 dollareve ne muaj per 20 dhoma sa i kishte hoteli.OSBE-ja nuk e kishte marre me qira kete hotel por ishte vendosur ne njeren nga shtepite e Berishajve per nje shume me te lire parash.

Ne muajt para se te filloj bombardimi nga ana e Natos ,dy polic serb ishin vrare ne nje prite nga ana e UCK-se ,7 shqiptare ishin vrare ne kete rast,dhe bilanci do te ishte shume me i madh po te mos nderhynte OSBE-ja.Pastaj pak para fillimit te bombardimeve OSBE ishte evakuuar nga Kosova dhe kishin filluar bombardimet nga ana e Natos.
Ne kete moment diku rreth 200 paramilitare nga vija e ashper e nacionalisteve serb ishin vendosur ne qytetin e Suharekes duke i zene pozicionet perreth stacionit te policise,pergjate rruges prej shtepive te familjes Berisha.Dawkinsi i OSBE-se i kishte intervistuar disa nga te mbijetuarit me vone dhe tregon:" Kishte qene nje fushate e eger,dhe secili qe kishte pasur sadopak lidhje me OSBE-ne e kishin vrare serbet."Dhe per refugjatet qe i kishte intervistuar Newsweek Dawkins thote:" Qkado qe te thojne ,duhet te ju besosh ,sepse eshte e vertete qe jane vrare njerezit aty".

Dy dite pas fillimit te bombardimit nga ana e Natos nje grup i madh i paramilitareve ishte vendosur afer lagjes se familjes Berisha.Te gjithe mbanin maska mirepo sipas 5 personave qe mbijetuan nga kjo masaker qdonjeri nga ta e njihte Boss Nisheviqin,shokun e tij Vuksanoviqin,dhe vellezerit Petkoviq.

Njerezit e maskuar i ndane burrat nga grate."Na thane qe te shkojme per Shqiperi" tregon Vjollca e cila kishte shkuar ne picerine aty.Nje grua me emrin Fatime kishte refuzuar qe te ndahet nga djali dhe menjehere e kishin vrare aty.
Te 5 burrat qe ishin aty ne shtepi,burri i Vjollces- Sedati,vellezerit e tij Bujari dhe Nexhmedini,djali i Fatimes Fatoni dhe vellau i tij Nexhati,ishin te renditur ne rresht nga policia dhe me fytyre nga muri qe te pestit.Dikush nga serbet duke qeshur me ta i`u thote,tash jeni te lire te shkoni,kur u kthyen keta perpara menjehere i pushkatuan te gjithe.


Te dy pleqte e familjes Berisha ate dite nuk ishin ne Suhareke keshtu i shpetuan masakres.4 nga 5 djemte e tyre u vrane aty ate dite.Njera nga kunatat e tyre Sebahate Berisha,25 vjeqare ,kishte dalur nga piceria ku ishin te gjithe familjaret tjere,gra dhe femije,per te kerkuar burrin e saj qe sapo ishte pushkatuar.Pastaj serbet e kishin marre Sebahaten dhe e kishin dhunuar.Pasi e kishin dhunuar kriminelet ia kprene duarte dhe kembet me thikat e tyre dhe gjersa i prenin duarte dhe kembet ende ishte gjalle.Ashtu edhe vdiq.Kete rast tmerrues e kane pare nje kusherire Albulena dhe nena e saj Bekishja.Pastaj edhe nje grua tjeter,Lirija qe ishte shtatzene ne muajin e 9-te kishte dalur nga piceria per te pare burrin e saj Fatonin qe ende ishte gjalle por i plagosur rende nga plumbat.Serbet i thane qe ku e ke ,merre,kjo u mundua ta terhiqte Fatonin,burrin e saj mirepo nuk mundi.
Keshtu serbet gjuajten benzine mbi keta 6 viktimat e vrara dhe i dogjen qe te gjithe.

Pas kesaj serbet kishin shtene me automatik ne vendin ku ishin grate dhe femijet.Kishin hedhur edhe granata mbi ta.
Vjollca dh te mbijetuarit tjere kishin mbetur te shtrire pa levizuar rreth nje gjysme ore pasi kishin pushuar te shtenat.Pastaj serbet kishin terhequr viktimat zvarre ashtu qe ti ngarkojne ne kamion.Kunata e Vjollces,Shyhretja ishte e shtrire aty,ende gjalle dhe mbante femijun e saj 11 vjeqar Altinin i cili ishte femija i fundit nga 4 femijet e Shyhretes qe vdiq. Nje femije i fqiut poashtu ishte ende gjalle nen kufomat tjera ne kamion dhe fliste;" Ju lutem ndihmomeni,se po me zihet fryma "sepse i kishte kufomat tjera permbi trup,vetem zeri i degjohej.
Gjersa kamioni ecte me nje shpejtesi te madhe drejt Prizrenit Shyhretja i thote Vjollces:" Eja te gjuhemi nga kamioni,edhe nese nuk gjuhemi do te na vorrosin te gjalla".Shyhretja u gjuajt e para dhe nuk mundi te leviz per disa kohe pasi qe ra ne rruge ,sepse i kishte edhe 11 plumba ne trupin e saj.Vjollca e pyeti femijun e fqiut qe te gjuhen edhe ata nga kamioni mirepo femiu trembej te gjuhej nga kamioni keshtuqe Vjollca duke mbajtur femiun e saj Gramosin gjuhet edhe kjo nga kamioni.

Shyhreten e gjejne disa fshatare shqiptare,qe e dergojne per ndihme te pare ne nje baze aty te UCK-se ne male.Kur i`u sheruan pak plaget atehere ajo del ne Shqiperi ne nje kamp refugjatesh.
Vjollca me djalin e saj Gramosin udhetojne me ore te tera gjersa mberrijne ne nje shtepi duke kerkuar uje.Asaj i kishte ndihmuar nje grua e cila i kishte thirrur disa fshatare dhe e kishin derguar Vjollcen me te birin Gramosin ne nje fshat Koparce ,ku Vjollca kishte disa te aferm te saj,ku edhe qendruan aty gjer ne perfundim te luftes duke shpresuar se edhe dikush tjeter nga familja e tyre kishte shpetuar.Gjate tere kesaj kohe serbet kishin qendruar ne shtepite e tyre ne Suhareke gjersa e kishin spastruar tere qytetin nga banoret.
Ekipi i Newsweek arriti tek Vjollca kur ende ishin ne Suhareke forcat serbe,d.m.th.para se te hyjne forcat gjermane te Kforit.Nje postbllok i paramilitareve serb ende ishte aty nja 300 metra nga Koparce.Fshataret aty njeher nuk pranuan qe Vjollca ishte aty mirepo pasi e moren vesh se jemi gazetare te Newsweek atehere treguan per Vjollcen e cila ende shpresonte se eshte gjalle edhe dikush tjeter nga familja e saj."Nuk e kam ditur se te gjithe paskan vdekur,kam menduar se do te shpetoj edhe dikush tjeter"fliste ajo."Dua edhe une te vdes.Ku e kam burrin?Ku i kam femijet"fliste me tej.Ndersa fshataret tjera aty u mundonin t`ia zbusin pak dhembjen duke i thene ,ja ku e ke edhe nje djale qe te shpetoi,dhe duhet te vazhdosh jeten me tej.
Edhe pas hyrjes se Kforit gjerman dhe largimit te teresishem te serbeve nga Suhareka Vjollca ende nuk guxonte te kthehej ne shtepine e saj.Te afermit tjere kishin shkuar ,duke i gjetur shenjat e krimit ,shenjat qe kishin mbetur nga ajo masaker kudo.
Njeri nga te afermit ,Idriz Haxhiaj,qe kishte shkuar per te pare vendin e masakres qante ne ze sepse kishte pare karrocen e foshnjeve qe i perkiste Erollit,foshnjes se vogel."Ai ishte aq i vogel,tere jeten time do te vuaj dhe merzitem per te"thoshte gjyshi i tij 50 vjeqar Idrizi.Piceria e djegur,shenjat e plumbave dhe patronave te fishekeve kudo,gjaku qe ishte pjekur ne dysheme,neper mure gjithkund shenja qe kishin mbetur nga granatat e gjuajtura.Skena ishte e njejte ashtu si e pershkruanin Vjollca me Shyhreten.
Kjo skene ashtu siq ishte do te mbetet tere jeten ne kujtimet e tyre.

Ne mesin e te mbijetuarve qe nuk kishin qene aty diten e tmerrit ishin edhe tre burrat e kesaj familje te gjere.13 muaj pas masakres se bere ne familjen Berisha vdesin edhe keta nga sulmet ne zemer ,nga merzia dhe malli per djemte,niperit ,mbesat dhe rejat e tyre.Keta tre Faiku,Veseli dhe Rasimi i kishin humbur pothuajte te gjithe djemte e tyre,niperit dhe mbesat.
Para se te vdiste Faiku ,therret djalin e tuj qe kishte mbijetuar nga kjo masaker Xhelalin dhe i kerkon atij qe ti vendos tri fotografite e tre djemve te tij ne mur qe ishin vrare ate dite dhe ky ashtu i shtrire ne krevat duke dhene shpirte ti shoh per here te fundit djemte e tij ne fotografi.
Xhelali tregon se masakra e bere ka qene shkaku kryesor pse edhe keta vdiqen nga zemra.
Dy grate e shpetuara nga kjo masaker ende perballeshin me plaget qe kishin marr nga plumbat."Pse me duhet te jetoj,pse jam une ajo qe mbijetova"?fliste Vjollca.
Nje i aferm tjeter Halit Berisha ,ne mesin e te cileve ishte vrare edhe vllau i tij ne kete masaker Geshari thote:" Nuk eshte Millosheviqi fajtori kryesor per keto te bera,faji eshte i  krejt popullit serb.Nese dikush do t`me urdheronte te vrisja gra dhe femije une nuk do ta beja.Shiqone nje fakt,prej 2000 serbeve qe kane qene ne Suhareke,1200 ishin kyqur ne formacionet paramilitare dhe policore ne keto vrasje".
Ndersa Vjollca percjell me vemendje nxjerrjen e kufomave ne Beograd."E di qe nuk jane gjalle mirepo vetem le te gjinden".
Trupi i burrit te saj Sedat nuk eshte gjetur larg nga shtepia e tyre.
Mirepo femijet e saj,Dafina 15 vjeqe,Driloni 13 vjeq jene ne mesin e te zhdukurve bashke me femijet dhe grate qe u masakruan ate dite ne piceri.Ajo ende e ndien veten fajtore pse eshte gjuajtur nga kamioni me Gramosin.Ajo e diti qe Driloni ishte ne kamion bashke me tjeret,ajo e pa ate qe ishte i goditur me plumba mirepo nuk e diti a ishte ende gjalle.

Per kunaten e saj,Shyhreten,te mbijetuare tjeter nga kjo masaker, eshte edhe me veshtireTe kater femijet e saj qe i pati dhe burri i saj iu vrane ate dite.
Ajo ende mban 11 plage nga plumbat dhe granata  si kujtim i hidhur nga ajo masaker.Eshte derguar ne Itali per sherim dhe atje jeton me motren e saj.
Asaj nuk i ka mbetur asgje me ,deshira e saj e vetme eshte te kthehet edhe njeher ne shtepi dhe te jeton me kujtimet per femijet e saj duke lozur perreth.




Perktheu nga anglishtja per F.SH.--------Fattlumi

----------


## fattlumi

Ketu me poshte jane fragmente te shkrimit te marre nga The Guardian qe pershkruan masakren ndaj familjes Berisha.

Maggie O'Kane 

The Guardian,

Familja Berisha ishte nder familjet me te njohura dhe me te pasura ne Suhareke.Gjyshi i tyre kishte qene drejtor i shkolles se mesme para se te dal ne pension.Kishte 4 djem,njeri ishte ekonomist,tjetri inxhinier dhe nje tjeter ishte biznismen.

Bujari ishte biznismeni,i cili u ofroi vezhguesve te OSBE-se zyret dhe automjete me qira me nje qmim solid.Keshtu vendosen vezhkuesit qe te barten nga Boss Hotel qe pronar ishte  nje shok i Zoranit.Kjo si duket edhe i pate  egersuar me shume kriminelet.Bujari nuk e kishte ditur se kjo do ti egersoje me shume ata.Thjeshte i`u kishte ofruar qmim te lire.
Mirepo shume shpejt pak para fillimit te bombardimeve nga ana e Natos ,vezhguesit ,dy gjerman dhe nje amerikan terhiqen nga Kosova bashke me anetaret e tjere te misionit neper vende tjera qe gjindeshin ate kohe ne Kosove per te monitoruar situaten.

Dhe keshtu erdhi nata e pare kur filluan bombardimet nga Nato.Te tre vezhguesit tashme ishin larg Kosoves.
"Do te kisha dashur qe edhe neve te na merrnin me vete.Nuk e di pse nuk na treguan se qdo te ndodhte.Ata u larguan dhe na thane qdo gje do te behet mire.Millosheviqi do te nenshkruaj dhe OSBE-ja do te kthehet."rrefen Vjollca.Kjo ishte 22 marsi 2 dite para fillimit te bombardimeve.

Ishte mesdita e 26 marsit kur u degjua nje ze: "Bujar",ishin 5 njerez me maska duke thirrur nga oborri perjashta.Bujari doli jashte,dhe ata i thane."Bujar eja ketu,ku i ke amerikanet tash,ku e ke Naton?Ne do te te japim Nato."i thane ata.
Bujari duke zbritur teposhte e pa Zoranin dhe shokun e tij Mishko Nishaviqin,pronarin e Boss Hotelit,dhe Bujari i buzeqeshi pak Zoranit sepse e njihte,Ky Zorani njekohe kishte qene i punesuar nga Bujari si shofer autobusi tek kompania e udhetimit e Bujarit.Edhe Zorani i`a ktheu buzeqeshjen.Te maskuarit i ngriten kallashnikovet dhe Bujari nuk arriti as te zbres nga shkallet e hyrjes kur e vrane.

Familjaret tjere nderkohe e shihnin kete nga brendia e shtepise.Pas kesaj familjaret ishin ndare.Meshkujt ishin te pushkatuar me se pari e pas tyre menjehere e vrane Lilen,gruan e cila ishte shtatezene ne muajin e nente.Grate tjera te familjes Berisha iknin duke bertitur dhe duke i mbajtur femijet e tyre ne krahe.
Ato iknin ne drejtim te dyqaneve aty poshte ku keto dyqane ishin mbushur me shume paramilitare nje nate me heret kur kishin filluar bombardimet.As ato nuk e dinin se pse iknin ne ate drejtim mirepo ishin te tmerruar.

"Pashe femijun e vogel pa koke,kishte gjak gjithkund andej,bebet e vogla ishin te vdekura te gjitha.Ismeti qe gjindej aty therriste"Nene,me jep uje" Dhe ata pastaj shtien ne te nga afer mu ne fytyre te tij dhe e vrane.Edhe Eroni 10 muajsh qante dhe edhe ate e vrane me plumba."
"Pashe vajzen time.Shiqonim aty nepermjet trupave te pajete se mos ka mbetur kush gjalle.Vajza ime levizi buzet sikur deshi te me thote diqka.Une shterngoja djalin tim ne krahe dhe pashe motren time duke mbajtur foshnjen ne gjoks afer vetes.Edhe pse foshnja i kishte vdekur ajo vazhdonte ta mbante foshnjen."tregon Vjollca.

Ne kopshtin me lule aty ne oborr te afermit e  degjonin Vjollcen gjersa rrefente per kete masaker.
Aji kishte tre femije,vajzen e saj Dafinen,Drilonin dhe Gramosin.Tash asaj i ka mbetur vetem Gramosi.Kunata e saj Shyhretja kishte 4 femije,Majlinden 16 vjeqare,Erolinden 14 vjeqare,Altinin 10 vjeqar dhe Redonin 2 vjeqar.Te gjithe u vrane aty.

Majlinda kishte thirrur nenen e saj :" Nene,qka do te na bejne neve keta?".

"Mos u brengos.Do te mbijetojme"ia kishte kthyer Shyhretja vajzes se saj,kur ne ate moment serbet gjuajten granaten mu mbi trupin e Majlindes.
"Pashe Altinin duke shiquar perreth duke kerkuar nenen e tij dhe pastaj ai leshoi nje klithme "ooof"dhe vdiq"tregon Vjollca.
Pastaj kriminelet qe i vrane prape kishin hyre brenda per te pare mos ndonjeri kishte mbetur gjalle.Vjollca kishte futur koken aty ne mes te trupave te pajete per te mos u diktuar ndersaa Shyhretja kishte guxuar te shiqoj larte per te pare se kush ishta ai i cili kishte hyre per ti vrare edhe ata qe kishin mbetur gjalle.Shyhretja tregon se ai kishte qene me kallashnikov duke kerkuar shenja jete ne mes te vrareve dhe ishte pikerisht Zoran Petkoviqi.

Ajo kishte bere njeriun e vdekur gjersa serbet i ngarkonin trupat e pajete ne nje kamion civil."Ata me terhiqen ne njeren kembe zvarre dhe me ngarkuan ne kamion bashke me trupat tjere te pajete."tregon Shyhretja.
"Djali im ishte permbi mua.Degjova nje ze femije nga brendia  aty perfundi  trupave te pajete mirepo nuk munda ti ndihmoj.Nuk mund te shihja asgje.Isha e mbuluar me trupat tjere te vdekur.Degjova se si flisnin serbet per ta pastruar kamionin prej gjakut qe kishte rrjedhur ne pjesen e jashtme te kamionit.
Nje grumbull i serbeve civil ishte mbledhur aty perreth kamionit.Kqyra perreth dhe pashe Floren aty qe ishte vrare.Pastaj ata e nisen kamionin dhe voziten shume shpejt."vazhdon rrefimin e saj Vjollca.
"Shyhretja foli dhe me tha:"A je gjalle,Ne duhet te kercejme nga kamioni.`Pashe se si Shyhretja ende mbante djalin e saj 2 vjeqar Redonin qe ishte i vdekur,mirepo nuk e leshonte ate."
"Shyhretja pastaj tha:"Une do te kercej ,edhe nese vdes ska dert sepse edhe ashtu jam e vdekur.Pastaj e leshoi foshnjen e saj dhe kerceu nga kamioni qe ishte duke ecur me nje shpejtesi te madhe.I thashe djalit tim Gramosit qe edhe ne duhet te kercejme,ai me thoshte:"Jo nene te lutem, kam frike."

Ata kercyen dhe Vjollca qe ishte e plagosur dhe ende kishte plumbat ne trupin e saj disi kishte marre fuqine dhe ishin larguar me te vetmin djale qe i mbeti.

Ajo bashke me djalin e saj kishin mbetur ne Kosove tere kohen ndersa Shyhreten e kishin gjetur disa fshatar shqiptare dhe ajo kishte dal ne Shqiperi ne nje kamp refugjatesh.
Shyhretja tregonte ate kohe:"Une jam e vdekur perbrenda meje.Sme ka mbetur askush nga familja ime,burri im dhe 4 femijete e mij jane te vdekur.Ndoshta kam mbetur gjalle vetem qe te deshmoje se qka ndoshi me familjen time."

Shyhretja ne fillim ishte transferuar ne Zvicerr  e pastaj ne Itali nen mbrojtje te madhe te Tribunalit te Hages pasi qe ishte deshmitare e gjalle e asaj qfare kishte ndodhur.

Nje familjar i familjes Berisha na tregoi se qka i kishte thene Shyhretja per here te fundit atij:"Edhe nese vdes ,te lutem gjeje Zoran Petkoviqin se ku eshte pasiqe ai eshte pergjegjesi kryesor per tere kete masker."

Kur mberritem tek vendi i krimit ,kishte ende gjak gjithandej,ne dysheme ,ne radiatoret ,prapa banakut tek aparati i kafese.
Aty ishin ende 72 patrona te fishekeve qe ishin shtene ne femije dhe gra.
"Eshte shume errenqethese kur degjon femijet duke klithur dhe renkuar para se te vdisnin nga plumbat dhe granata"thote Vjollca.



Perktheu per F.SH.---------------Fattlumi




Nga e tere kjo masaker ne gjygjin per krime lufte ne Beograd deri tash jane denuar ish komandanti i stacionit policor ne Suhareke

 Radojko Repanoviq dhe polici Slagjan Qukariq me nga 20 vjet burg,rezervisti Mirosllav Petkoviq me 15 vite burg,dhe ish 

inspektori i sigurimit shteteror serb Millorad Nishaviq eshte denuar me 13 vjet burg.

Ndersa Radosllav Mitroviqi,ish ish komandant i njesise se 37 te policise speciale ,

ndihmes komandanti i stacionit policor ne Suhareke Nenad Jovanoviqi dhe 

Zoran Petkoviqi,rezervist ,ishin liruar nga akuzat per vrasjen e 49 anetareve te familjes Berisha dhe Avdullah Elshanit.

----------


## fattlumi

Nga e tere kjo masaker ne gjygjin per krime lufte ne Beograd deri tash jane denuar ish komandanti i stacionit policor ne Suhareke

 Radojko Repanoviq dhe polici Slagjan Qukariq me nga 20 vjet burg,rezervisti Mirosllav Petkoviq me 15 vite burg,dhe ish 

inspektori i sigurimit shteteror serb Millorad Nishaviq eshte denuar me 13 vjet burg.

Ndersa Radosllav Mitroviqi,ish ish komandant i njesise se 37 te policise speciale ,

ndihmes komandanti i stacionit policor ne Suhareke Nenad Jovanoviqi dhe 

Zoran Petkoviqi,rezervist ,ishin liruar nga akuzat per vrasjen e 49 anetareve te familjes Berisha dhe Avdullah Elshanit.

----------


## fattlumi

Vendi ku ishte kryer kjo masaker:

----------


## fattlumi

Ne kete lokal u vrane e masakruan te gjithe femijet dhe grate e familjes Berisha

----------


## fattlumi

Ketu eshte vendi ne brendesi te picerise ku jane vrare keta familjare:

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8...tkujanevra.png

----------


## fattlumi

Per ta pare foton me mire klikoni mbi te


Nga kjo hyrje ketu kriminelet i vrane grate dhe femijet qe ishin brenda ne piceri:



http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2...ngjuajtume.png

----------


## fattlumi

Ja shkrimi origjinal prej te cilit e kam perkthyer i botuar ne Newsweek:

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/4401/newsweek.png

----------


## xani1

O Zot i madh, vetëm këto krime në Suharekë po të ishin bërë, është dashur të dënohen kriminelët e lëre më edhe për mijëra të tjerë të vrarë. Serbia ende përkëdhelet nga Evropa, kurse neve na izolojnë  nga bota.

----------


## fattlumi

Mbetjet e plumbave ne hyrje te lokalit dhe afer dritareve nga e cila ishte shtene ne grate dhe femijet e familjes Berisha:

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5158/suha5.png

----------


## fattlumi

Numrat qe i shihni me te kuq jane numrat e provave materiale qe iu jane vene nga prokuroret e gjygjit te Hages,pasi edhe fotot i kam marre nga provat materiale te Gjygjit te Hages.

----------


## fattlumi

Shtepite ku kane jetuar familjaret Berisha ne Suhareke:

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9...tuarfamilj.png

----------


## fattlumi

Ketu jane disa nga mbetjet e burrave te pushkatuar tek muri aty afer e me pastaj te lyer me benzine dhe te djegur:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7701/auha10.png

----------


## fattlumi

Ketu shihet enterieri i picerise dhe vendi ku kane qene te vrare grate dhe femijet Berisha:


http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2482/suha.png

----------


## fattlumi

Shtepia kur dikur kishte jetuar Shyhretja me burrin dhe 4 femijet e saj ,ndersa tash vetem kujtimet jetojne ne kete shtepi:

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/9392/suha9.png

----------


## fattlumi

Ketu jane disa gjesende qe u jane gjetur femijeve te vrare ne varrezat masive ne Batajnice te Serbise:

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/487...ebatajnice.png

----------


## fattlumi

Edhe disa nga mbetjet e familjareve Berisha te gjetur neper varrezat masive:

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6...tbatajnice.png

----------


## fattlumi

Vendi ku eshte gjetur varreza masive afer Suharekes ne rrugen per ne Reshtan(fshat),dhe ne te cilen jane gjetur disa nga burrat e vrare te familjes Berisha:

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1...tanvarreza.png

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime per kete teme,kam pas lexuar per kete ngjarje pak,nje tragjedi nder dragjedit me te veshtira qe ndodhen ne Kosove.*

----------


## fattlumi

Disa nga mbetjet e vendit te krimit:

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/81/suha11.png

----------

